# That face you make when your juice is just right



## Muhammad Peer (6/9/16)

I mixed a strawberry juice to celebrate Spring and tasted it after 2 weeks of steeping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Glytch (6/9/16)

That red-head kid terrifies me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (6/9/16)

Glytch said:


> That red-head kid terrifies me.



Strawberry-blonde* kid.

You know, like OP's joose yo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (6/9/16)

That describes the feeling perfectly, @Muhammad Peer, especially since the anticipation of that first vape is almost overwhelming.


----------

